# Introduction to Hand Coloring



## TPF Staff

By terri at Mon, 2006-04-03 19:01






*Introduction to Hand Coloring*​



by Terri Sprinkle​
*INTRODUCTION* 

The art of hand coloring black and white prints has been around almost as long as photography itself. Its humble beginnings date back to those early days of the first daguerreotypes, when people began to realize that this new-fangled &#8220;photography&#8221; delivered exactly what it promised &#8211; the lens was capturing them _just the way they looked_. Often times, this was not what they wanted! Gone were those idealized portraits they were used to seeing from their portrait painters &#8211; the ones that put softness to their hair, a twinkle in their baby blue eyes and a romantic flush to their cheeks. While first dismayed at this apparent new intrusion onto their business of portraiture, it didn&#8217;t take long for the shrewdest of portrait artists to figure out how they could still make money - by working alongside portrait photographers, and offering a new service: applying their colorful oils to these prints. The art of hand coloring photographs was born! 





_Why hand color the traditional way? _


I have been hand coloring black and white photographs for several years now. Learning this technique has, without question, led me down an artistic path in my photography that I would never have thought possible. My passion for what is (loosely) referred to as &#8220;fine art&#8221; black and white photography suddenly took on a new meaning. Having this art form as a way to enhance, or even change the feel of an image, is extremely liberating. 


Some artists call this process _hand painting_, some call it _hand tinting_ &#8211; but those terms can also mean slightly different processes, depending upon your medium, or even whose work you&#8217;re viewing &#8211; so, for the purposes of this article, we will refer to this process as hand coloring. 


Obviously, a sense of appreciation for the traditionally processed, silver gelatin print comes into play. While there is a growing popularity for &#8220;selective coloring&#8221; of digital images, the traditional method forces you into the role of real hands-on artistry. In his informative guide, _The Photographer&#8217;s Toning Book <SUP>1</SUP>, _Dr. Tim Rudman writes: [there is]_ &#8220;&#8230;considerable satisfaction that is to be had from the craft aspect of printmaking. The thrill of watching the image slowly emerge never completely disappears. The sense of creation that is to be had by physically handling a sheet of photographic paper through all the stages of exposing, developing&#8230;.is very real. It is a tactile process involving a &#8216;real&#8217; and evolving product, quite unlike the rather abstract computer image that has no physical substance throughout its embryonic development until the &#8216;print&#8217; command is given.&#8221; _


The technique has certainly come a long way from its rudimentary beginnings. What this article mainly focuses on is the traditional art of hand coloring. I call this &#8220;traditional&#8221; hand coloring because, for the majority of this article, the images you will view will be of traditionally hand processed, darkroom-generated silver gelatin prints. These prints are highly archival, meaning they are produced using wet darkroom methods and, with proper storage conditions, can last several hundred years. In addition, the preferred medium with hand coloring is with photo oils, either in tubes or in pencils. These photo oils are, themselves, very archival, so they will do nothing to interfere with the archival stability of the silver gelatin print. 


I am emphasizing this medium because, in my opinion, this is the classic and best way to hand color. Not just for the most archival properties, although that can be an important consideration, but also because these photo oils are transparent, pure, rich in color, and impart the most superior look in a hand colored piece, and this process is very creatively rewarding. I will be discussing other media a bit later on, and touch on digital applications, as well, but for the moment we are going to concentrate on the traditional method. 









_Adding color can dramatically change the mood to a B&W photograph. The image above was shot with Kodak HIE and has an ominous feel to it, as befitting an infrared image shot after a storm._


_



_

_By cropping the original image to bring the house into the forefront, then applying an array of color to soften the image, the mood is completely changed. The image becomes one that simply showcases the fine old architecture of this antebellum home. _



*BASIC SUPPLIES *


Here is a list of the basic supplies needed to get started with hand coloring. All art supply houses will carry these items, as well as online stores.


* *Photographic oils* (oil tubes, oil pencils) Although there are a few brands available, by far the most widely used photo oils on the market are Marshall&#8217;s Photo Oils© and their oil pencil sets. The pencils can be invaluable in coloring smaller areas of detail and, since they are manufactured by Marshall&#8217;s, the colors are meant to complement the photo oils. 








_Marshall&#8217;s Master Photo Oils set, photo oil pencil sets _




* *Cotton balls* Any brand will suffice. All that is pertinent here is that 100% cotton is used &#8211; synthetic fibers are strongly discouraged. Not only will synthetic cotton not hold the oils as well as 100% cotton, the synthetic fibers can damage the delicate emulsion of the photographic paper when applied.


** Q-tips *© Of both rounded and pointed tips, as an aid to applying small amounts of oil.


** Foam core board* Available at art supply stores. This is an optional suggestion, but works well as a good work surface over a kitchen or drafting table. They are lightweight but strong, and will keep your table at home clean. 


** Toothpicks, wooden skewers* For use as hand made cotton skewers to apply or blend oils in small areas. 


* *Color wheel* An important tool for helping you mix colors, and they contain a lot of other information, as well. You will want a color wheel handy when considering color choices for your print. 


** Kneaded erasers* are indispensable in their ability to clean out areas of your print where you don&#8217;t want color &#8211; the eyes of a portrait subject is a good example. You will learn to spread a &#8220;wash&#8221; of color over a large area of your print &#8211; and you use the kneaded eraser to clean out areas where color is not desired. You can continue to fold these erasers in on themselves &#8211; kneading them, if you will &#8211; for a long period of use.


** Good lighting, comfortable seating *I worked with a woman who enjoyed standing at her kitchen counter while she hand colored. She produced lovely images and apparently didn&#8217;t mind standing for extended periods of time, so this worked for her. It&#8217;s not something that I recommend, however! I work at a drafting table with only the slightest tilt, in a high-backed cushioned chair with foot supports. This is what works for me, and what I would recommend to keep yourself close to your work, and comfortable enough to stay with it for a few hours. My drafting table is by a window where I can use available daylight &#8211; but I most always supplement this with a good daylight bulb in a lamp attached to the front of my drafting table. 








_Along with your photo oils, have these supplies assembled when preparing to hand color._




*PAPER CHOICES* 


Paper considerations are crucial. There are several great brands available and you owe it to yourself to try several of them, to see what works best for you. My personal favorite has long been the now discontinued Agfa (MC) Classic 118, which is what I have recommended for my students. However, any semi-matte or matte fiber based paper will do - as long as it has some &#8220;tooth&#8221; to the emulsion and boasts a rich white base. 


It is also possible to hand color on resin coated papers, although generally not recommended. Fiber based papers absorb the oils much better than RC. Standard RC papers are about 50% plastic and 50% paper, and have a very thin silver emulsion. Without question, the quality and archival stability of RC papers has significantly improved over the last few years. However, at the collectable &#8211; and sellable &#8211; level, fiber-based papers will always be considered far more valuable.

The surface of the paper is also important. You can color on a semi-matte or matte surface, depending on the paper. You cannot, however, use photo oils on a glossy surface, regardless of whether the paper is FB or RC. The glossy coating represents a ground barrier, and actually prevents the oils from being absorbed into the paper. There are some artists who simply spray over a glossy paper with a workable pre-fixative, and this will certainly add some tooth to the surface and give the oils something to cling to &#8211; but for me, it hardly seems worth the effort. For best results you want the oils to actually become part of the fiber of the paper, not just lying on top!


Also important is how to PRINT an image you want to hand color. If you print yourself, simply print approximately 10% lighter than you would for a print of normal contrast and tonal range. Keep a moderate contrast -not flat, but not too high. Make sure there is detail in both shadows and highlights of your print. You will quickly discover that the photo oils are transparent, and a blown area will remain blown, while a deep black will not reflect the color. If someone does printing for you, discuss these considerations in advance, and ask for a density spread to choose from. 


If you have a print that needs spotting, always spot BEFORE hand coloring. If you are planning to tone your print, tone your print BEFORE spotting



*BASIC COLOR THEORY*


_PRIMARY COLORS_
*Red Yellow Blue* 

The primary colors are called primary because you cannot mix any combination of colors to create them. They are considered the &#8220;pure&#8221; colors.


_SECONDARY COLORS_

However, you can create other colors by mixing *two primary* colors, which in turn, become secondary colors. 


For instance: 


Yellow and blue = *green*.


Blue and red = *violet*


Red and yellow = *orange*



_TERTIARY COLORS_


Combining a *primary* color with a *secondary* color will yield a tertiary color. There are six tertiary colors. 


For instance: Red (primary) and orange (secondary) = red orange. 


NOTE: All of the above mixing is done using *equal proportions* of either primary or secondary colors. 



_*DEFINITIONS AND TERMS:*_


As previously mentioned*, color wheels* can be extremely helpful tools when learning to mix colors. When studying your color wheel, you will notice there is a split between what is called &#8220;warm&#8221; and &#8220;cool&#8221; colors. Cool colors always contain blue, which is the cool primary color. Warm colors are made up of reds, yellows and oranges. 


Warm colors are the &#8220;advancing&#8221; colors, and cool colors &#8220;recede&#8221;. To help you cement this concept, think of a B&W image of a laughing child dressed in play clothes. You might want to color those clothes in warm, vibrant tones, to &#8220;advance&#8221; the subject. Now think of a B&W landscape, an image that contains distant mountains. You would want to color those mountains in cooler, &#8220;receding&#8221; shades of purple or blue &#8211; which happens to be the way your eye would perceive them in nature. Shadow areas can always be colored in various hues of violet or blue, as shadows naturally form in &#8220;recessed&#8221; areas and call for a receding color. 


Keep in mind the color representations on a color wheel are highly idealized &#8211; meaning, &#8220;Your results may vary&#8221;! Don&#8217;t be discouraged if you are attempting to mix a color that you see on your color wheel, and it does not appear to be an exact replica. Mixing takes practice and patience. In addition, the larger photo oil sets contain many pre-mixed colors, so much of the work is done for you! 







_Color wheels are available in several sizes, and easily found at art supply stores._



*Hue**:* Another word for color.


*Intensity:* The brightness or dullness of a color.


*Shade:* A color that has been mixed with black. 


*Tint: *A color that has been mixed with white. 


*Tone:* A color that has been mixed with gray.


*Value:* Meaning the lightness or the darkness of a color. 





*Color Harmonies *An understanding of color harmony allows more freedom of choice in your palette, while still achieving professional looking results. By selecting a color harmony and identifying those colors on your color wheel, you can then lighten or darken these colors by the addition of white or black, or dull them with the addition of gray, and _still_ be within a given color harmony. This does not limit you to using _only_ these colors when hand coloring an image, of course, but provides direction and guidance for a pleasing end result.


On the color wheel, colors that are _directly_ _opposite_ from each other are called *complementary colors.* Red and green are complementary colors. When used close together in hand coloring, they serve to intensify each other. When coloring a landscape, for example, if you want to make a red flower stand out with more intensity, you may add some green around it. Using this type of contrast is a great way to add visual interest to your work. 


A *split complementary* is a trilogy of colors. Taking one color as the main color, find that color&#8217;s complementary color directly across the color wheel. Then look at the two colors _on either side_ of the complementary color. These three colors make a split complementary color harmony. Blue, red-orange and yellow-orange make up a split complementary. 


A *triadic* color harmony is also a trilogy of colors. You again start with one color as the main color and, using your color wheel, find that color&#8217;s _split complementary_ as above, and then locate the colors _on either side_ of the split complementary. Violet, orange and green make a triadic color harmony. 







_&#8220;Cemetery faucet&#8221; is an example of a triadic color harmony. Can you see how the three colors relate to one another on the color wheel? _
Photograph courtesy of Brad Sprinkle




*PREPARING YOUR PRINT *


When you open a box of Marshall&#8217;s © photo oils, you will see you have been provided with a few &#8220;extras&#8221;, the number of which will vary depending upon the size of the set. However, all sets will come with a small bottle of a prepared medium called, not surprisingly: PM Solution©. This is an archival medium used to moisten the top emulsion of your print. The old portraitists used blends of turpentine with their oils; this medium is fundamentally the same but is more stable. It helps with the flow of the oils, and makes blending and rubbing down colors easier. You&#8217;ll want to dampen a cotton swab &#8211; not soak it to where it&#8217;s dripping &#8211; and apply the PM solution in an even, circular motion until the entire print is lightly coated. 











While you let your print dry, make yourself some *skewers*. Using a toothpick and a _tiny_ amount of cotton, slightly moisten the tip of the toothpick (I dip mine in a small pool of water) and twirl the cotton around it, to form a tiny, rounded cotton-tipped end, covering the point. It takes a little practice, but is easy, and they are very handy to have nearby. I use these a lot when I&#8217;ve mixed a special color blend that I don&#8217;t have a matching pencil color for, and I need to color in a small area. They are also what I used to rub down a pencil line. I will make several, of various sizes, whether I end up using them or not &#8211; they&#8217;re ready to go. In addition, if you want to skip the purchase of a pencil set, you can use these skewers as an economical replacement, using only minute amounts of the oils with them.






_It takes a little practice, but wrapping a skewer is easy and they are useful to have around_










_A completed skewer. Using a tiny bit of cotton allows for less waste when coloring._


 So, your print is prepped, you have good lighting, your oils are laid out with your palette, skewers, q-tips and swabs. You&#8217;re about ready to begin! 



*How to apply photo oils and pencils to your print:*


It&#8217;s extremely intimidating to look a perfectly good B&W print and think that you&#8217;re going to improve it by hand coloring! The best way to get past those doubts is to dive right in. Go ahead - make your mistakes, hate what you&#8217;ve done and start all over &#8211; just keep plugging away until you suddenly see that you got it right, and it&#8217;s exactly as you envisioned. Everyone has their first few efforts, and some prints will simply be easier to color than others. 


_Choosing your first hand colored pieces _I would advise you to start by selecting one very basic portrait, and one basic landscape &#8211; both images as uncluttered as you can get them. A studio portrait, similar to a school portrait setup, is ideal, as there is no background to concern yourself with and the subject&#8217;s face is your only concern. It should be well lighted and contain both eyes of your subject. Avoid attempting to color a high key portrait until you have mastered the basics. If you don&#8217;t have a studio portrait at your disposal, you can easily use an outdoor portrait. Take care to have soft light, preferably open shade, to avoid heavy shadows under the eyes or on the sides of the face. 


Any landscape will do, but I would advise you to choose one that a) contains no people, as this is not what you want to concern yourself with at first and b) is as simple and uncluttered as you can make it. Think of obtaining a shot of a bridge over a stream, or a pasture in front of a mountain range. 




_Basic hand coloring terms_ 


_Wash_: This is a term used to describe applying color to large areas of your print. It is often the first technique you will use when facing a B&W image. After laying out your colors on your palette, scoop up a small amount of the desired pigment onto a cotton ball and, in a circular motion similar to that used when applying the PM solution, wash the color over the area. This is an effective way to cover large areas of your print. When coloring a portrait, you will begin by washing a flesh tone over all areas showing skin. When coloring a landscape, you will wash a selected sky color over the sky, or a green over a large area of land. 








_Apply base color to a print in a broad sweeping motion called a &#8220; wash&#8221; _


 Don&#8217;t worry about going &#8220;outside the lines&#8221;. In fact, overlaying the boundaries is generally recommended to avoid any kind of &#8220;halo&#8221; effect by not covering an area completely. 

Once an area has been washed, you will notice it seems uneven. Switch to a clean cotton ball and begin to rub down the applied color, evening the tones to a uniform color. You will begin to see how the tonal values of your B&W print suddenly come into play to assist you. The tonal values will naturally keep a darker hue over darker areas of your print, while the lighter areas are much more transparent. The effect should be rich and natural. Stop a few times and rest your eyes by looking away from the print, across your room or out the window. Then look down to assess your tones. If your color seems too dark for you, continue to rub down, using an even, circular motion. If you feel you&#8217;ve rubbed down too much, you can apply some more pigment. Remember, it takes repetition to develop a good feel for what will work. This takes practice, so expect your first few prints to take much longer than at any other time! 


_Clean: _Once you are satisfied with your overall wash of a given area, it is time to clean up outside the lines. The most effective way to do this is to continue rubbing down until only a hint of the color shows, and then apply your kneaded eraser. It magically removes all traces of pigment, leaving only your B&W emulsion. There is seldom any need to reapply PM solution, so don&#8217;t worry about it. If you decide to completely remove a selected color, you can use the Marshall&#8217;s Marlene©, which is a cleaner designed for that purpose. Simply apply the Marlene onto a cotton swab and wipe off all pigment, switching to clean cotton swabs as you go. Once you have cleaned off all unwanted color, you may let the print dry down then reapply a small amount of the PM solution before you begin again. 







_After rubbing down unwanted color with clean cotton, use the kneaded eraser _


_Detail work:_ Like the name implies, this is the part of the process where you make your print begin to come alive by bring out small details. This is where your skewers and pencils will come in handy. Use your pencils and skewers with a light touch. It is desirable to have a fine point on your pencils, but remember not to press too hard on the surface of your print. Use a light touch and start with a line when using pencils. For a slightly larger area, lay your pencil to one side and use a sweeping motion to lay on the color. Then (and this is most important) rub down your pencil color. Use a clean skewer or q-tip to rub and blend. If you see a telltale pencil mark, you have pressed too hard. 







_Photo oil pencils are excellent ways to color in small areas. Use skewers to rub down pencil lines _



Detailing the areas of your print is the most enjoyable part of the hand coloring process for me. This is when I can select eye color for a portrait, flower color for a landscape, or blend in browns and reds for a rusty bridge. It is where you can put your individual stamp upon a piece. 




*Hand coloring B&W Portraits*


Begin by determining your subject&#8217;s flesh tone. Flesh tones are seldom achieved with just one color. Men, women, children, babies are all approached a little differently. It&#8217;s important to achieve a natural look regardless of complexion type, so be prepared to spend some time blending. 


Depending upon the size of the photo oil set you purchase, you will have between one to three flesh tone oils. You can get more by using Basic Flesh and mixing, or you can experiment with the additional flesh colors that may be included in your set. 


_Flesh tones_ &#8211; 


Light to medium: Use Flesh with a little Cheek (approximately 4:1 ratio)


Medium to dark: Use Flesh #2 - OR, Verona Brown mixed with Flesh



Mix your flesh tones and apply in a wash of color using a cotton swab, covering the entire area to be colored. It is okay to cover the eyes and any hair over the skin. Rub down with another cotton swab to desired tones.


_Flesh shadows_: Verona brown or Flesh #2.


_Cheeks, corners of eyes, gums_ &#8211; use Cheek


_Eyes_ &#8211; use skewer with appropriate oil color, or color pencil &#8211; after coloring the eye, rub any highlights or catch lights in the eye down to white. Clean out whites of eyes with kneaded eraser.


_Lips_ &#8211; women and children: Lipstick (for lips the Lipstick pencil is recommended)


Men: lipstick, rubbed down more


Rub from the _outside in_ when rubbing down gums or tongue, and rotate the colors of Cheek and Lip to avoid too much of the same rosy tint. Clean out the teeth last, using kneaded eraser.



Hair &#8211; When coloring hair, you will be using three colors: your main color for the overall wash, a shadow color for the low lights, and a highlight color for the highlights. The pencils are excellent for using in low- and highlight details. The chart below is a starting point only. 




*Hair Color Main Color Shadow Color Highlight Color*


*Blonde* Raw sienna Verona Brown or Sepia Cad Yellow (rubbed down)


*Brown *Verona Brown Neutral tint Raw Sienna


*Black *Neutral tint Cobalt violet Sky Blue or Chinese Blue 


*Red *Flesh Verona Brown or Sepia Cad. Orange


*Silver* Extender Cobalt violet Sky Blue or Chinese Blue, rubbed down





Clothing &#8211; Your subject&#8217;s clothing can often dictate your color choices. A good choice for denim in blue jeans, for example, is Ultra Blue Extra Strong, with Cobalt Violet in the shadows and Sky Blue in the highlights along creases. 


As a general rule, a pleasing portrait will have warmer colors for clothing, with cooler colors in the background. This helps to separate the subject from the background. There will be instances when this is not possible, of course, so experiment to see what works. 


If you are doing a hand colored portrait for a friend or client, they might have very specific ideas on the clothing colors and only wish for you to follow them - regardless of your knowledgeable suggestions! Be prepared for this if you take on clients. 




*HAND COLORING B&W LANDSCAPES*



The &#8220;wash&#8221; technique is utilized frequently in landscapes. For example, covering trees, pastures, and hills with a base wash of tree green is good for a starting color, with low lights and highlights added for depth and texture. After applying a wash of color, pencils are recommended for detailing highlights and shadows in landscapes. Use blue or purple in the shadows. Highlights should be warm colors such as Oxide Green, Raw Sienna and Cad. Yellow. Below are some general guidelines.



_Blue sky_ &#8211; Sky Blue, sometimes Chinese Blue. Sky Blue is a light, thin color, good for clear bright days. Chinese Blue is a richer color and is good for a deeper sky. For a stormy, ominous sky, Payne&#8217;s Gray is a wonderful color, with some Cobalt Violet in the deeper clouds. Apply your blue as a wash, covering the sky in your print. 


_Clouds_ &#8211; After your initial wash of the sky color, clean out the clouds by rubbing down until only the barest hint of blue from your initial wash remains. Use Cad. Yellow in highlights, and Cobalt Violet in shadows. 


_Distant mountains_ &#8211; Neutral Tint with Cobalt Violet. For middle distance, switch to a bluish-gray hue for additional separation. 


_Trees_ &#8211; Use a wash of Tree Green for the leaves. For pines, mix with a little Viridian. Use Verona Brown or Sepia in trunks and branches, with Raw Sienna in areas the sun may be hitting. 


_Bushes_ &#8211; similar to trees, use Tree Green on shrubs, and evergreens mix with Viridian.


_Grass_ &#8211; wash of Tree Green. Add Oxide Green in highlights, Verona Brown in any area showing ground. For straw or hay use Raw Sienna.


_Water_ &#8211; water reflects the color of the sky, low-hanging trees or vegetation growing nearby. As a hand coloring artist you will find you must consider the color of everything &#8211; including the color of water! Oceans can range from blue to green, with a color range of blue-gray, blue green, depending on whether the day is clear or cloudy. Study your print and determine how deep the water is &#8211; you may start with a deeper hue that you&#8217;ll want to lighten as the water approaches lakeshore or beach. An important consideration is whitecaps in oceans, or rapids in rivers &#8211; these contain natural whites and should be rubbed down to the white in the print. When coloring the reflections, use the _same colors_ as whatever the object is being reflected, whether it is a red barn or green leaves &#8211; just add some neutral tint to darken the shade.


_Rocks_ can be many colors, so it helps if you were familiar with the terrain. Out West rocks have a decidedly reddish hue and in the Southeast range from grays to browns. Use warmer colors for rocks in the foreground, cooler colors in the background. 


_Dirt_ can be many shades of brown. Experiment with Verona Brown (a warm brown) and Sepia (a cooler brown). Georgia clay can be achieved with Verona Brown mixed with Cheek.


_Asphalt roads_ can be colored with Paynes Gray (rubbed down) or Neutral Tint. 





*ADVANCED TECHNIQUES AND OTHER MEDIA* 


The main thing I&#8217;d like to emphasize is the importance of having _non-oil-based hand-coloring medium_ as part of your arsenal. Particularly when coloring on inkjet prints, where there is a wide array of printers, inks, and paper combinations, non-oil-based mediums are a must. 



I. *Other media. *Although I work mainly with photo oils and oil pencils on silver gelatin prints, I have had great results hand coloring with other media, on different papers. Below, I have listed some &#8220;tried and true&#8221; examples. As hand coloring artists, you should never feel limited by your selections. I encourage you to try them all, see what you enjoy using and get creative. The possibilities are limited only by your imagination!


 A. Pastels. This can be a somewhat misleading term to the novice. When I think of &#8220;pastels&#8221; I usually think in terms of a color whose value has been lightened considerably to a delicate hue. But for the hand coloring artist, we are generally referring to colored chalks, and some brands offer bright and vivid colors. They are similar to photo oils only in that they can be rubbed down the same way, using soft cotton swabs, and they are transparent. No PM Solution is required to prepare your print, though you must use a photographic paper with some &#8220;tooth&#8221;. They lift off easily with a kneaded eraser. They are widely available art supply stores and come in solid bars or in pencils. I prefer pencils because they offer better control, and can use a sharper point for detail work, or lay the pencil flat for a broad wash of color. The use of a finishing spray is recommended, though sprays can slightly alter some colors, so some testing in advance is a good idea to see if this will adversely affect your final image. 



B. Berol Prismacolor© pencils. These are high quality wax pencils that come in a wide variety of colors. The colors are intense and can be gone over repeatedly for buildup of color. You may pre-coat a fiber-based print with PM solution for greater ease in blending. These pencils are not oil-based and can be used on most any paper that has tooth. They are not as transparent as photo oils or pastels, nor do they blend as easily, so start in small areas to get used to handling them before tackling larger sections of a print. They can leave behind a waxy sheen, much heavier in appearance than photo oils, which may or may not enhance your image, so study your print in advance when considering using these pencils. 



C. Watercolors. Watercolors can be used on a variety of photographic papers. They can be thinned for the barest hint of color and are exceedingly easy to remove &#8211; with water! A dampened cotton swab will suffice. They can be applied directly to the photograph with an artist&#8217;s brush or cotton swabs, and are widely available. They can be purchased in cake form, tubes, pencils, and crayons. The crayons are waxy, brightly colored, water-soluble crayons that are easily applied to most photographic papers. Like all watercolors, they are easily removed with water and a finishing spray is recommended to help preserve your work. Watercolors are widely available at art supply stores. 



D. Oil sticks and bars. These oil paints can be used directly on matte and RC papers, and held like a pencil to cover large areas with a wash of color. Some brands offer thinner sticks for better control. They can be blended with cotton swabs, and you can elect to apply PM solution to your print before using for better blending. They do not blend as easily as photo oils but the colors are more intense. You may also use artist&#8217;s brushes to apply these oils. Simply dip the brush in turpenoid (available at art supply stores) and run the tip of the brush across the bar to collect pigment. Use sparingly until you get comfortable handling them, and you may come to fully appreciate their beautiful hues. They are less transparent than photo oils, but can be thinned. Depending on brand, there is a wide variety of colors available. Good brands are Winsor & Newton © and Shiva© . 











_From left to right: Prismacolor watercolor pencils, Conte pastel (chalk) pencils, Winsor & Newton Oil Bar sticks, Prismacolor wax pencils, Caran d&#8217;Ache watercolor crayons_





II. *Digital applications.* As more photographers use digital cameras exclusively, or add them to their standard photographic equipment, it is easy to believe this would have a negative impact on the traditional art of hand coloring. Not so! Using the new archival, pigment based printer inks, while employing a variety of high quality inkjet papers, you can print out a high quality inkjet image with sound archival properties. Using Photoshop© or other photo imaging software, you can convert your color digital images to black and white. After printing, you then have creative freedom to apply color as your own vision dictates. 



A. Inkjet papers. The main rule of thumb to keep in mind is this: oil and paper don&#8217;t mix! Some matte inkjet papers are uncoated, and will absorb photo oils quickly into a shapeless blob that cannot be rubbed down or removed. Even oil pencils can be hard to blend and, without a ground barrier between the oils and the paper, eventually the paper will deteriorate and rot. It is important to know in advance if the inkjet paper you have selected has such a ground, or coating. Also, the use of high quality inkjet paper that carries a mention of archival properties is recommended. Paper manufacturers are changing their products rapidly, and papers that were widely available 2-3 years ago have now been modified or discontinued. A great way to test several papers with your particular ink/printer combination is to order a &#8220;sampler pack&#8221; from the manufacturer. 



B. Non oil-based media. Familiarizing yourself with other coloring media is important to the hand coloring artist. As mentioned above, pastels, water-soluble colored pencils (without the water) and wax pencils such as Prismacolor© can all be effectively used on an inkjet print. Once you have determined an effective paper and ink combination, it is time to select your media. Keep in mind you are not limited to a single choice, but can mix media just like with a photographic print &#8211; the main difference being you must omit oil-based media from your list of choices. After printing, leave the print alone for several hours to allow all the ink to dry and &#8220;set&#8221; into the paper. Avoid using PM solution on an inkjet print &#8211; the inks may smear and ruin the print. Instead, a wax or watercolor pencil dipped into a bit of extender can help with blending, as can tortillons, blending pencils and q-tips. For pastels, just select a paper with good tooth. I do a wash of lighter color first, and then begin adding darker colors for shading. For bright spots of intense color, wax pencils are a good choice. Use kneaded erasers and turpenoid sparingly for mistakes, until you see what your inkjet paper will allow. Experiment, be patient and have fun! 



C. Making your own ground. This is a fun and easy way to be able to use your photo oils on any inkjet paper, regardless of the manufacturer&#8217;s grounding, or onto plain artist&#8217;s paper. I have read a few variations on the proportions for mixing this; I use what is outlined in Theresa Airey&#8217;s book, _Creative Photo Printmaking <SUP>2</SUP>_ , as this makes the smallest amount possible, and a little goes a long way. A ground, as stated before, is simply a barrier between the oils and the paper fibers. Putting oils directly onto the fibers will eventually rot the paper (even if the paper initially accepts the oils without smearing). You can get around this by taking one packet of unflavored gelatin (I use Knox©, which is available at the grocery store) and combining it with approximately 5 ounces of warm tap water, and let the mixture sit for a few hours. It will cloud up during that time, so you must then _gently_ heat it until it clears. Don&#8217;t boil the mixture, and stir while you warm it up. Before you apply it to a digital print, coat some onto the same paper you will be using for the print. I use a wide bristle brush or foam brush to apply the ground to the paper. Let it dry, and then put a small drop of vegetable or linseed oil directly onto the coated paper. Leave it overnight. When you check it the next day, with any luck there will still be a small pool of oil present. Check the back of your paper to ensure nothing has soaked through and the paper is clean and free of any oil spots. This will ensure your paper has sufficient ground to accept your photo oils and oil pencils. 



Prepare an inkjet print. Have an image scanned, or select one of your digital images, and make whatever repairs or adjustments you need. (Note: I have a master file of digital images that I copy when I am ready to make changes, and make changes only to that copy. That way, I have a master I can return to if I make a mistake or don&#8217;t like my final outcome.) When you like what you have onscreen, lighten it overall by about 10%. Just like you want to avoid deep blacks or blown highlights on darkroom paper, you are after the same effect here. Print your image on the same paper you have previously tested with the gelatin ground, and let the print sit for a few hours to ensure your inks have set.     (*Note*: I have done all my inkjet printing with an Epson 2200 photo printer using archival, pigmented inks. If you are using dye-based inks, your results may vary.)   Then apply the warmed, clear gelatin solution the same way you did for your test, brushing first across, then down the print to ensure even coverage. When the print has completely dried, you should be free to hand color just as you would with a darkroom print. You will bypass applying the PM Solution. Use your pencils with care, and apply the kneaded eraser with less force. 








_I came across this old print of my mother and me. It was in poor shape, discolored and with emulsion missing in some areas. _





_



_

_After cleaning the print digitally, I prepared Arches inkjet paper with a gelatin ground that would keep the photo oils from penetrating into the paper. I selected a special color scheme to enhance the idealized, highly romanticized &#8220;retro&#8221; feel I wanted to portray. _




*SUMMARY*


Discovering all the ways to apply one&#8217;s particular artistry to enhance or change the mood of a photograph is a very personal approach. For me, the art of traditional hand coloring is at the top of the list. I employ several crossover art forms in my work: I enjoy Polaroid image transfers, emulsion lifts, and bromoil printmaking, to name a few. Hand coloring lends itself perfectly to all of these techniques, in one form or another, and can help me to rework these images however I wish. 








_I made this bromoil print from an HIE negative. I then dyed the print with coffee, and colored with chalks_










_Before&#8230;.. I shot this picture with Tri X 400 on a cold winter day as I was approaching a trail head. At the time, I was interested in nothing more but the pattern from the shadows on the bridge. _







_After&#8230;. I decided to fully hand color this image and turn the bleak winter scene into a spring day. The addition of color helped express the feeling of welcome I get whenever I hike through this area. _




_



_


_Before&#8230;._ This image was shot on a hot August &#8220;dog day&#8221;, with little wind, no clouds and oppressive humidity in a flat sky. This image was taken at high noon. 
Photo courtesy of Brad Sprinkle









_After&#8230;._ I decided to turn it into a more pleasing image of a summer sunset with the addition of both warm and cooler colors. 



 Keep in mind: not every B&W image is meant to be hand colored, nor is it improved by the application of color. Sometimes, the best emotion an image can offer is through the very absence of color. Determining which of your B&W prints would be enhanced by color, and in what medium, becomes an interesting way to further evaluate your images. You will find yourself asking what it is you are trying to express, what feeling you wish your image to convey. 


I hope to have imparted the sense of excitement and exploration that is to be gained by the art of hand coloring. Feel free to contact me through The Photo Forum or via my website. I heartily encourage you to explore on your own, and see how you can turn your photographs into unique works of art. The possibilities are truly endless! 



*BIBLIOGRAPHY and RECOMMENDED READING* 


<SUP>1</SUP>_ The Photographer&#8217;s Toning Book©_ 2003 by Tim Rudman


Published by Amphoto Books


<SUP>2</SUP>_ Creative Photo Printmaking©_ 1996 by Theresa Airey


Published by Amphoto Books


_Photo-Imaging©_ 2002 by Jill Enfield


Published by Amphoto Books


_Handcoloring Photographs©_ 1994 by James A. McKinnis


Published by Amphoto Books



*Resources:*


Freestyle Photographic Supplies &#8211; B&W darkroom papers, hand coloring supplies; creative consultants


B&H Photo &#8211; All manner of photographic supplies, inkjet papers, photo oil sets and hand coloring supplies





_All images © Terri Sprinkle unless otherwise stated_


----------



## chaosrealm93

i remember doing this in grade 11 photography last year. very rewarding if it works out


----------



## josephgiridhar

Wow! Its great to see the different Pictures with various colouring, they has shown the Mother Love in the Art and it is excellent to see and my vote goes to the forum, We give services in Jooml, Drupal and other Software Services and you can download the latest and templates with latest versions like Joomla 1.7 version and Drupal 1.7 versions, so make most of now and visit our site............


----------



## JacksonF

Hi Terri, This is a great posting, thank you!. I am wondering if you  have ever tried these techniques on an epson black and white print on  printed on a photo rag paper? If so, are there any differences in  technique or materials involved?

Thanks,
Jackson


----------



## rtap

Anyone know of a supplier of Marshall's Photo Oils (or any other brand) in UK or France?

Seems impossible to order from the US, because of restrictions on shipping hazardous substances.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## CCericola

Most art supply stores and darkroom supply stores carry them or can order them for you. Marshall's also makes a felt marker set that is easier to find.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I rather color it digitally.  Easy to erase or undo.


----------



## kazwicca

About 15 years ago my Dad gave me his well cared for Pentax MV1 35mm SLR camera and for a short time was building up a small collection of black and white photos. So exciting to hope that all was right with the photo that had just been snapped, filling the roll of film - stopped getting the 35 frame fim - taking it to the local camera store who had to send it off for developing elsewhere.  About a week or so later getting back the much anticipated photos to see for the first time.  It was a new hobby and I was experimenting with both camera and different photo composition so was very hit and miss, and just a bit expensive.  

Showing him some of my the picutres that I had been taking he went off to the back shed and came back with a small cardboard box saying that it was something that he had mail-ordered back in the 1950's that had to get shipped out from the States (am in Australia).  In pristine condition was a for home use Colouring Kit complete with instructions but minus the small, glass vial of liquid eraser due to the possibility of breakage during shipping! 

 "Contents of one kit sufficient for up to 250 pictures. COLOUR-ADD photo colours are certified non-toxic.  Each COLOUR-ADD Colouring Kit complete with 7 Magic-Colour Wads, 8 Applicator Sticks, one Bottle Eraser Liquid, one Metal Cup for water and full instructions in attractive colourful box."

Magic-Colour Wads looked like small balls of coloured cotton-wall set into the box in a type of colour wheel but I thought it would be fun, just like the instructions said it would be so I gave it a go. A few photos that were 'flops' were used as practice pieces with excellent results that then had me looking for interesting things to take photos of that I could then colour after processing.  

Wrapping bits of the cotton around what looked like manicure orange-sticks and then dipping them into a bit of water to activate the dye and slowly building up the colour depending on how deep I wanted them to be.  Sometimes I wanted to put some pretty intense colour into the picture and these could take a few days to complete.  Obviously there had been some deterioration of the dye's in the Magic-Colour Wads but these were also designed more for colour wash than block :-D 

Seeing this article prompted me to check the bottom of the linen press to see if the camera, lenses and colouring kit that I carefully boxed up together and forgot about 10 years ago was there.  Finding the box along with my 'art-work' and some long forgotten photos that I had intended to colour might re-ignite this short-lived hobby of mine.

I am a mobile camera phone happy snapper and consistent, positive feedback of my snaps taken with a few phones over the years, my 'natural talent and eye' for the right composition.  And sometimes disbelief that most pics are snapped and then uploaded into my Facebook albums straight from my mobile.  Sometimes I will straighten a landscape pic if it's a bit scewed post-processing. 

Am a bit of a dilberry in regards to digital photography and manipulation but the encouragement to invest in a digital SLR, improve my photo quality along with what else can be done to my photos is a little bit exciting.  Only a member of a few days to get inspiration to maybe go a bit further with my happy snapping, hints and tips for improvement and perhaps some photo critique from some of the amazing photo contributors and professionals that are here.  And I am also beginning to master the rather confusing language that is digital photography 

Might resurect the old Pentax, go old-school and see how I handle that, grab some snaps to use with the COLOR-ADD Kit and get more serious about my brief but enjoyable photography/art hobby from the past.


----------



## Macdoodle

Did you ever find them ? here is one- Retouching - Colour Dyes, Artist Pencil Sets, Retouching Oil Sets


----------



## Desslok

Well, I got my hands on some Marshall's Photo Oils and pencils and took a couple of B&W shots out for a spin today. The results were. . . . not what I expected. Bad? Well, for a first try - not really. Unpredictable? All over the damn map! I guess my next move is getting a color wheel since I'm working with 16 primary colors and only a vague recollection of my grade school art class. 

My only issue thusfar (well, aside from using waaaaay too heavy a hand applying the paint) is that my pencils don't seem to do a damn bit of good. I draw and draw and draw with them, but the thing I'm trying to fill in never gets colored - at this rate, I'll rub a hole through the photo before I give it any color! Is it the paper I'm using? I got them printed at Costco, but I asked for Matte, not glossy paper. Any other ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## terri

Desslok said:


> Well, I got my hands on some Marshall's Photo Oils and pencils and took a couple of B&W shots out for a spin today. The results were. . . . not what I expected. Bad? Well, for a first try - not really. Unpredictable? All over the damn map! I guess my next move is getting a color wheel since I'm working with 16 primary colors and only a vague recollection of my grade school art class.
> 
> My only issue thusfar (well, aside from using waaaaay too heavy a hand applying the paint) is that my pencils don't seem to do a damn bit of good. I draw and draw and draw with them, but the thing I'm trying to fill in never gets colored - at this rate, I'll rub a hole through the photo before I give it any color! Is it the paper I'm using? I got them printed at Costco, but I asked for Matte, not glossy paper. Any other ideas what I'm doing wrong?


Hi Desslok!  A few considerations: first, what kind of pencils are you using?  If they are the Marshall's photo oil pencils, you're in good shape.  Wax pencils take some getting used to.  Also: is the paper a true matte, or is there any kind of sheen on it?  I'm not familiar with getting prints from Costco, but wonder what quality paper they have on hand.  As you are discovering, photo oils are transparent, so use sparingly to build layers slowly.  They will wipe right off a glossy paper, as will pencil color.  If you can slide your finger over the paper and not feel any resistance, or if it feels like wax paper, then there is too much coating (even if they do call it matte) and you'll struggle.  

Lastly, the paper could be fine, and perhaps you are using a heavy hand while blending.  It's an easy trap to fall into while beginning - adding too much oil leads to having to rub down to blend, and that can lead to lifting the pigment right off.   Try using a tiny dot of photo oil and use a very light, light touch and a gentle circular motion to blend.  Don't be concerned about overlapping outside the area you wish to color, just get the blending you want.  Use a clean cotton swab and a kneaded eraser to clean up the edges later.  Let an area dry down a bit before adding another layer of color to build up density, or try Marshall's Extra Strong.   These oils are discontinued, sadly, but still lots can be found out there.

Keep trying, and be patient.   A color wheel is a great idea to help with oil blending.  I think you're on the right track.  Post your results in the Alternative forum!


----------



## nikT2i

i have done a few projects like this in art/photography classes that i have taken and it is an awesome project to do. i definitely recommend trying it!


----------



## medchourouki

Nice Article I like It ... Good continuation


----------



## rebecars

I found this by googling hand coloring and it was the most useful articule I found in internet. I wasnt even aware of this forumand i just registered to thank you. I boughtmy own set of aquarels (they're a bit different, really liquid, but work perfectly, the ecoline and aqualine). It's very hard to find this stuff where I live (Argentina), so I didn't even know there was a solution to erase stuff, when I colored for the first time in a photography class the teacher didnt have it, I'm gonna try to find some alternative for this in my country, could you help me by telling me what its components are? Maybe I can find something similar.
 People dont have any idea that doing this is possible here, I went to the major story of photography paper & suplies and they told me that it was impossible to paint photographic paper, so no help at all lol


----------



## terri

rebecars said:


> I found this by googling hand coloring and it was the most useful articule I found in internet. I wasnt even aware of this forumand i just registered to thank you. I boughtmy own set of aquarels (they're a bit different, really liquid, but work perfectly, the ecoline and aqualine). It's very hard to find this stuff where I live (Argentina), so I didn't even know there was a solution to erase stuff, when I colored for the first time in a photography class the teacher didnt have it, I'm gonna try to find some alternative for this in my country, could you help me by telling me what its components are? Maybe I can find something similar.
> People dont have any idea that doing this is possible here, I went to the major story of photography paper & suplies and they told me that it was impossible to paint photographic paper, so no help at all lol



Hi rebecars, and welcome to the forum!   I'm so happy to hear about someone giving this process a try.   You are right, it is absolutely doable, and quite easy, too.   Glad you found the article of value.   Some of the photo enlarging papers mentioned there might not still be available, but any good matte surface will do.   

Most of the products mentioned in this article are by Marshall's, which is no longer around - though you could probably find whole kits on ebay if you wanted.   But as you've learned, it's not a necessity, they are just high quality photo oils, blended to go with their photo oil pencils, all archival.   But chalks, wax pencils, even water colors - anything will really do as long as you coat the paper in advance to help with blending.    

You don't necessarily need the solution to erase stuff.   Marshall's has the PM Solution and Marlene solution, both good liquids for removing the oils.   A simple kneaded eraser will also remove them easily - just a bit more labor intensive if you need to clear out larger areas, and you want to be gentle with the paper's emulsion.     You can find kneaded erasers at any art supply store, they are very common.



> People dont have any idea that doing this is possible here, I went to  the major story of photography paper & suplies and they told me that  it was impossible to paint photographic paper, so no help at all lol



Yeah, that's totally not true.      Gracious!   Hand coloring photographs has been around since practically the beginning of photography.   It was necessary in the beginning if you wanted some color in your images.   It turned into more of an art form once color photography came on the scene, but since it still has that special "look" it never died out.   Even though Marshall's as a company is gone, there is a new line of photo oils from Arista, I believe - a full line of photo oils.   Check out Freestyle Photographic Supply, I know they have them if you're interested.   I'm pretty certain they ship worldwide, too.  

Hope this helps.      Keep at it!    Have fun!


----------



## terri

Oh, and check out B&H Photo for hand coloring supplies, too.   (Not sure if they carry the new Arista stuff, but they might.)


----------



## Gavjenks

This is a really cool and comprehensive guide! I can't say I'm very enamored of the results, though. They are skillful, but the look it creates has an inextricable connotation in my mind to old post cards and forced, banal commentary on vacationing experiences to acquaintances.


----------



## terri

Thanks for the comment!       When I did this guide, I collected images that included landscapes as well as people for the purposes of example.   As I mention in the article, not every B&W shot needs color or is improved by it - kind of dealer's choice there.   I usually avoid color in my bromoil work, for instance, but I liked it in this particular image.   Color certainly changes the mood and feel of certain images completely, not always for the better.   You must think about what you want your image to convey.    And sometimes it is quite deliberately exaggerated for expressive purposes, so I included examples of that, too.


----------



## StudioIndiana

I just started hand coloring with a small set of Marshall's oils, and I like them a lot. Because Marshall's aren't made any more, can you tell me if there would be any problems with using older sets of them? (as long as the tubes aren't hard and dried up). "Vintage" sets seem to come up on eBay regularly.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I haven't tried an older set of those. I did buy a vintage Kodak Velox set of 'watercolors' I think they're called; they're old enough to be in gray packaging instead of school bus yellow so are probably from pre midcentury. Those are dried powdery tints that come on sheets of waxy paper that are perforated and you dip a wet brush like you would watercolors. Those blended in beautifully and I suppose time will tell how they last but I was astounded at how well they work considering how old they are. 

I experimented on prints (*edit - I mean traditional glossy darkroom prints) I saved that were 'duds', ones that I may have not been able to tell from just a strip if I was quite 'there' yet and did a half or whole sheet of paper that turned out too light etc. So I suppose I might try the vintage Marshall oils on strips or whatever you have to practice on if you decide to try them. 

I found I needed to use a very tiny amount on the tip of just about the smallest brush size you can buy!


----------



## terri

StudioIndiana said:


> I just started hand coloring with a small set of Marshall's oils, and I like them a lot. Because Marshall's aren't made any more, can you tell me if there would be any problems with using older sets of them? (as long as the tubes aren't hard and dried up). "Vintage" sets seem to come up on eBay regularly.



What will really start drying up the tubes is exposure to heat or air; if you can be assured that none of the tubes have been punctured, and they haven't otherwise hardened by poor storage conditions, they should last for decades.   There is a lot of oil mixed into the pigment in these tubes.    I can also say I'm using the same tubes I bought over 10 years ago; punctured or not, they're all fine.   Keep the caps clean.    

"Vintage" is a tired word that can mean anything.   Look at the tubes themselves and the packaging to help determine when they were produced.   Your main concerns will be that the tubes are still intact, soft, and that the seller can attest to storage conditions (and has a good rating!).   

If it seems sketchy, you can always go with the new line of photo oils from Arista.   Check them out!


----------



## terri

vintagesnaps said:


> I haven't tried an older set of those. I did buy a vintage Kodak Velox set of 'watercolors' I think they're called; they're old enough to be in gray packaging instead of school bus yellow so are probably from pre midcentury. Those are dried powdery tints that come on sheets of waxy paper that are perforated and you dip a wet brush like you would watercolors. Those blended in beautifully and I suppose time will tell how they last but I was astounded at how well they work considering how old they are.
> 
> I experimented on prints (*edit - I mean traditional glossy darkroom prints) I saved that were 'duds', ones that I may have not been able to tell from just a strip if I was quite 'there' yet and did a half or whole sheet of paper that turned out too light etc. So I suppose I might try the vintage Marshall oils on strips or whatever you have to practice on if you decide to try them.
> 
> I found I needed to use a very tiny amount on the tip of just about the smallest brush size you can buy!



Sharon, that is so cool!!    I'd love to see an entire print done with those.   Do you think you have any more prints laying around that would be suitable?   You could do a print and post it in the Alt form for us!   

I'm guessing that powdered pigments _would_ outlast oils, but I'm no expert on pigment longevity.   How fun that you could get results from something that old!  :heart:


----------



## DDPS

i think your work is fantastic. I love the idea of combining two of my  favourite forms of expression&#8230;.watercolour painting and B&W  photography.


----------



## Vince.1551

I haven't done hand coloring for ages. It was the in thing in those days. The pigment in oil or any medium will deteriorate over time even if it's still usable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StudioIndiana

Well, I was able to buy a "vintage" set of oils, and the tubes were pliable. I really don't know how old they are, but I can report that they work just fine. I also picked up some "vintage" Marshall's pencils, and they work fine also. 

Now, I have another question. You recommend wiping down the entire print with PM Solution before starting to apply oils. I have a print on which I didn't do that. Now, the area where I removed some excess paint around the perimeter of a subject (using PM Solution) has a different appearance, especially when the light hits it in a certain way. It's not like a shadow, but it definitely looks different. I'm guessing that, if I'd coated the whole print in the beginning, this wouldn't have occurred. Should I try wiping down the unpainted areas with PM Solution after-the-fact? Or would it be easier to just spray the print with a clear finish? Thanks.


----------

